# Hi, I#m new here. New member from Germany



## sunny ca18de (Sep 4, 2007)

Hello,

I'm very lucky to find a forum about B12's in America.
My english is very bad, but I try it.


I'm from Germany and I drive a Nissan Sunny B12 GTI Coupe (CA18DE)
I want to find out some specials from the Nissan Sentra B12's.

At least, here are some pictures of my car.














































Best Regards
Martin


----------



## Red_Coupe (Mar 20, 2003)

hey nice to see another b12er in germany....


----------



## sunny ca18de (Sep 4, 2007)

Wow an SR20DE inside of a B12 Coupe, I need pictures please:waving:


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

Has anyone else ever noticed anywhere but the United States get the best cars? Almost all of the Pulsars and Sunnys in the UK and Europe had the CA-series in them prior to 1989! Why did Nissan give us the shaft here in the US? In our Sport Coupe, they best you could get was a wimpy E-series.


----------



## WoLfFaNgZ (Nov 8, 2004)

NIce B12!!


----------



## sunny ca18de (Sep 4, 2007)

Thank you

I don't know why the US Cars have the lower Engine Models, but Japan has the Best B12's
The Nismo Versin with the CA18DE has there 128PS, and they get an another ignition system.....

Martin


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

BeyondBiscuits2 said:


> Has anyone else ever noticed anywhere but the United States get the best cars? Almost all of the Pulsars and Sunnys in the UK and Europe had the CA-series in them prior to 1989! Why did Nissan give us the shaft here in the US? In our Sport Coupe, they best you could get was a wimpy E-series.


Don't forget you could also get the "timing chain thowing" GA16i!:woowoo:


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

BeyondBiscuits2 said:


> Has anyone else ever noticed anywhere but the United States get the best cars? Almost all of the Pulsars and Sunnys in the UK and Europe had the CA-series in them prior to 1989! Why did Nissan give us the shaft here in the US? In our Sport Coupe, they best you could get was a wimpy E-series.


The european market will pay for peformance and americans wanted cheap, practical grocery go-getters hence the reason why our little japanese-based sentras were given a much stronger power plant in their sunny cars (as an option). Keep in mind, the CA DOHC series engines were technologically advanced marvels that were expensive to build. So just throwing them in cars that were going to a country that is generally cheap when it comes to 4cylinder foreign cars was not practical for the Japanese, hence the reason you got the crappy E and GA series work-horses. Oh yeah, don't forget emissions as the CA is not the most environmentally friendly engine, either.

Dee


----------



## BeyondBiscuits2 (Jan 18, 2006)

I personally just love the CA-series; they are amazing engines. My friend just picked up an '85 200SX S12 for $400 with a running but in serious disrepair CA20E. Our plan is to drop in a CA18DET and use it as either a rally or drag car (haven't decided which one yet). We are going to keep the CA20E and have the bottom-end rebuild to handle boost, and slap the DOHC head on it and a spare T25 turbo he has laying around later on. It will most likely find its way as either a replacement engine or maybe even in an '89 240SX that is currently without a heart.


----------



## sunny ca18de (Sep 4, 2007)

Yes, I like the CA series too.
I have dirven a B12 with CA16DE and the Power of it is very nice too.

I love my CA18DE  

Martin


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> The european market will pay for peformance and americans wanted cheap, practical grocery go-getters hence the reason why our little japanese-based sentras were given a much stronger power plant in their sunny cars (as an option). Keep in mind, the CA DOHC series engines were technologically advanced marvels that were expensive to build. So just throwing them in cars that were going to a country that is generally cheap when it comes to 4cylinder foreign cars was not practical for the Japanese, hence the reason you got the crappy E and GA series work-horses. Oh yeah, don't forget emissions as the CA is not the most environmentally friendly engine, either.
> 
> Dee


The european market will pay for peformance and americans wanted cheap, practical grocery go-getters hence the reason why their little japanese-based sunny/sentras were given a much stronger power plant than our sentra cars (as an option).

This is a correction to my previous post because the first sentence confused me a bit 

Dee


----------



## sunny ca18de (Sep 4, 2007)

So I put in my new Strut Bar.


----------



## Nissan RZ-1 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi

i got some questions about that car i think i got the same modell so do you know wear i can find a GasTank for it?

and second that Engine look almost the same but i have a bigger ECCS

and my Engine code says GCA18DE from 89 puts about 135 BHP but i think its (light) modified.

so whats the difference?


----------



## sunny ca18de (Sep 4, 2007)

Hello,
nice to know, can you send me a picture from your engine, i have heard that with the ECCS, but i haven't seen it yet.

Please send pictures.

And about your question, do you need the stock gastank? If yes I have a good used one, but I'm from germany, so the shippingcost will be high.

Thanks 
 Martin


----------



## Nissan RZ-1 (Nov 29, 2007)

sunny ca18de said:


> Hello,
> nice to know, can you send me a picture from your engine, i have heard that with the ECCS, but i haven't seen it yet.
> 
> Please send pictures.
> ...


yeah i will take some picture on it if my friend can today.

and about the gastank yes i need the stock 50Liters or a copy but i want a new one bequse warranty of the tank wont last long in SWE conditions.

so a shop that sell it on the net will be good to know.


----------



## sunny ca18de (Sep 4, 2007)

You can ask there

Nissan Parts Cheap - Genuine OEM Replacement

Please send Pictures


----------



## sunny ca18de (Sep 4, 2007)

Some news from me,

I changed my front End to JDM Front End, (JDM Cornerlights, JDM Headlights, JDM Grille and Frontpannel) its from RZ-1 


















And I put in a rear Strutbar from Cusco.

























I've got much more stuff, I'll post pictures later.


----------



## Campground Man (Jul 18, 2007)

Nice parklights!


----------



## sunny ca18de (Sep 4, 2007)

We had a little B12 Coupe meet in Germany, with some nice B12, I post you some pictures.


----------



## Nissan RZ-1 (Nov 29, 2007)

Here's my Rz-1
More will come soon








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------

